# best parts to add to turbo 1.6 sentra?



## SentraHawaii (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm starting to prep my car for the HotShot turbo kit and i was wondering what you all thought would be a good exhaust set up for the car now, as well as any other suggestions.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

3" mandrell bent.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

240 maf and the ecu program with it...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

JWT Turbo Cams


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

solid motor mounts.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Stronger clutch, and lightened flywheel and a LSD if you have some extra $.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

boost controller


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

3 hot chicks


----------

